# Tren VS Deca - What do you prefer and why ?



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey Folks

Whats your experencies with both Steroids ? How did the gains and side effects compare with one another ? What did you prefer and why ?

I am planning my 5th cycle, second injectable. At the moment I am planning on running

Test E at 500mg Per week 1-14

And I would like to add in Deca or Tren, What doses would you recommend ?

I am looking for lean muscle gains with as little bloat as possible.

Thanks


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

two different things but in response i hate deca. wouldnt use it for anything other than injury repair. Tren offered me amazing gains


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Care to elaborate why you hate Deca mate ?


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

i started my 5th week, test e and deca, strength is just kicking in, not getting any bloat from the deca, not yet anyway, so far so good, id like to try tren on my next cycle, heard great things about it and not so great, no so great meaning bad sides.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

in terms of actual muscle gain it doesnt compare to what i get from tren


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

tren kicks fcuk out of deca, loose fat gain muscle and get strong as and ox.. the sides are worse than deca but not to bad and worth the results,

i get worse bloat of deca than any other aas but my joints love it


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

So guys any other experiences ?

So if I was running Test E at 500mg week 1 to 14

What dose of Tren would I use ? 250mg P/W ? and for what duration ?

Thanks


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Havent used deca in a while but starting again tomorrow!

Personally I found deca to be far superior for pure mass gains.


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

This is how I do mine..... I actually love tren it's amazing I think

Tren and test cycle

Weeks 1-10 600mg/week test e

Weeks 1-10 300mg/week tren e

Weeks 3-13 hcg 1000ius/week 500iu twice

Clomid 100/100/50/50

Nova 20/20/20/20

Weeks 1-13 adex 0.5mg (2 x week)/e3d

Weeks 1-13 0.5mg caber (2 x week)/e3d

Drop adex to 0.5 a week, 1 week before pct


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Trenbolone is derived from 19-nor Testosterone, but with three additional bonds- making it unable to aromatize (convert) to estrogen, as well as making it not subject to 5a-reduction (conversion to a Dihydro form). Speaking from a structural standpoint, Trenbolone is actually very similar to Deca-Durabolin (Nandrolone Decanoate), except for a c-9 and c-11 double bond. These two double bonds are very important, however, and provide Trenbolone with several important differences. Firstly, the c9 bond serves to prevent aromatization (conversion) to estrogen, while the c11 double bond seems to increase Androgen Receptor binding quite profoundly (although this may also have something to do with the c9 bond as well). Thus, as compared with Deca, Trenbolone's lack of estrogenic activity and potent ability to bind to the androgen receptor allow it to be a much stronger anabolic/androgenic agent than Deca Durabolin. So what we see in Trenbolone is a drug that's roughly 4x as anabolic as Deca, and roughly 10x as androgenic (according to the Vida Reference scale). With Trenbolone, the majority of weight gained on this drug is lean and quality muscle.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Good luck with that one Beast


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheers keano.

My concern I guess was that the deca I used previously were all pharma grade and **** hot. Dabbled with UG NPP which worked well also.

Should be interesting


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Deca my choice as the sides from Tren just get too much !!!!!!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd also have to say deca as Tren gave me horrible sides and isn't worth all the hassle


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Could you elaborate on your sides to gains ratio's guys ? Was it not worth it ?

Thanks


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Progestrogen gyno and severe sleep issues with tren.

Required Prami to combat sides and this further added to sleep issues which in turn affected gains and mood


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

deca for everything except the last 4 weeks of a diet were I would use tren.


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

From experiance of closely monitoring my friends? i would say DECA is by far the best for gains "DURING, use", but if you're after quality gains, that stay for longer after cycle, then i'd consider trenbolone.

Half the folks on here just don't seem to be able to question a good understanding answer, so here goes  "simplify"

Deca gives you a much bigger look during use, and gives a very massful look on the body.... a lot of this could be due to water, but muscles deffo look ALOT bigger when you take deca.... unfortunately... when you come off deca, you seem to deflate quite fast.

Trenbolone on the other hand, your gains come quite steady and look hard and dry, i wouldn't suggest that during its use that you'll look as good as you will on deca, if size is your goal, and a tempurary appearance, but what you will find is, when you discontinue the use of trenbolone, you usually find you've not deflated with in the first 2weeks of discontinuance.

Deca = MASS, and makes you look much bigger whilst your taking it, due to water i presume, but when you come off you lose a lot of it.

Tren = Lean dry looking gains, which won't make you as big as deca during its use, but by the end of the cycle you'll notice you don't lose any water, so you don't drop in size after discontinuation.

Hope that helps..... also deca usually gives you that REALLY BOLD look around week 5-6, so you won't notice that MASSFUL look untill around weeks 5-6.


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

AceOfSpadez said:


> From experiance of closely monitoring my friends? i would say DECA is by far the best for gains "DURING, use", but if you're after quality gains, that stay for longer after cycle, then i'd consider trenbolone.
> 
> Half the folks on here just don't seem to be able to question a good understanding answer, so here goes  "simplify"
> 
> ...


I would have to say that i prefer deca, for its temporary appearance changes in the gym, and outside the gym... its a total vanity drug in my eyes, just swells the muscles right up during its use, and makes you look so much bigger then any other steroid... but you always feel **** when you stop taking the stuff... as all that water or w/e deflates.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Still think it comes down to diet on and off either med you can make good lean gains on deca just as you can with tren at the end of the day its just personal preferance imo


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

AceOfSpadez said:


> From experiance of closely monitoring my friends? i would say DECA is by far the best for gains "DURING, use", but if you're after quality gains, that stay for longer after cycle, then i'd consider trenbolone.
> 
> Half the folks on here just don't seem to be able to question a good understanding answer, so here goes  "simplify"
> 
> ...


Surely diet plays a huge part of the look that is required though.

Its possible to do a cut on deca and a bulk on tren

Bloat can be controlled by diet and AI


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

I like Both but tren is daddy  simples no sides for me ..sleep like baby too lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you have as much bloat on NPP as you do on deca?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Im with Sizar f**king love tren..big hard lean gains..plus i never get bad sides..a lil sweat maybe but i sweat real good on gear anyhow. sleep like a log whatever im on.

Deca obliterates me balls for weeks and weeks even with a good PCT..try to avoid it these days really.

Oh and diet and arimidex definatly play a big part in either way.


----------

